# Donana National Park



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

Returning to Andalucia again this winter....

Has anyone visited the Donana National Park esp Birdwatching ?

Visited the Jose Valverde centre ? 
Recommend campsites ? I have used La Aldea at El Rocio

Wild camped ?

Would love you ideas. 
Many thanks to all who reply


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, we visited in Sept this year, initially for the oddity that is El Rocio and secondly for some birding, although we knew the waters were very low. La Aldea camp site is the only one worth using as far as we are concerned but there seems to be wild camping down on the coast towards Mazagon which we spotted while diverting off the boring road to Mazagon on a wet day just for a look.

We did the organised tour on the reserve from El Azebuche visitor centre which we thoroughly enjoyed, the La Aldea receptionist booked it for us. It's not primarily a birding trip but we did see Spanish Imperial Eagle, Audoins Gull and Kentish Plovers. At the hides after the trip (we were the only people to visit them) we saw a Purple Gallinule and a Kingfisher. Azure Winged Magpies were everywhere.

Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

We've been to the Donana National Park area on 3 occasions.

First for the day a boat trip within the National Park with escorted walk. We saw some birds spoonbill, avocet and many of the common migrating birds.

Second time we stayed at La Aldea for 2 weeks. This time we went to three different locations for birdwatching. All to the standard of RSPB but free. 

The first is close to El Rocio on the main road just over the bridge, on the right at the lodge. Good board-walk and we saw a Little Bitten here.

The second passing the lodge (off the main road) you drive for approx 3 km and arrive at the Palace which is a museum of Donana Life. Here we saw Night Herons roosting in the trees around the pond - they looked like rubbish caught in the branches to the naked eye.

The third is along the main road towards the sea. On the right and the main visitor centre, forgotten name but poss. Jose Valverde centre. There is a cafe and miles of boardwalk.

At all of these venues there is plenty of parking for Motorhomes.

The lagoon in front of the church in El Rocio is another good place to watch birds and if you follow the pathway past the town you come to another hide. 

We've seen people wild camping near the Lagoon and in the centre of town. However we wouldn't risk our Motorhome on the sand roads there. There were massive pools of water after rain and it was very rutted.

We stayed at La Aldea using ACSI.

If you like birdwatching it's a fantastic area and we were forever referring to our bird book with yet another, new to us, bird.

Enjoy

Jan

Don't forget to go look at Columbus ships and the Monastry where Columbus visted all within a 20+ mile radius.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hope you get reasonable weather, we loved the area but the weather last winter was diabolical, we are trying Greece this year.


----------



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah yes..the poor weather there last Jan/Feb

Visited the places you mention and saw some fantastic birds


----------

